# Google Wave invites Giveaway :)



## Waywyn (Nov 25, 2009)

Hey guys,

just in case anyone of you is interested in a Google Wave invite, let me know.
I have three invites to give away exclusively on VI ... (ooooh boy, does this sound cheesy!!)


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 25, 2009)

We live in an age of cheese.

Actually, having a large VI Google Wave Community would be superb. Consider the collaborative efforts - projects, books, etc - that could spurn from it. I'm a member and will start inviting as soon as I receive the invitations from Google.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Nov 25, 2009)

I would be thrilled to give it a shot. The Google labs are a wonderful place, it's always nice to see what new things are coming out, and I agree with Fred that Wave could do great things for a community...


----------



## bryla (Nov 25, 2009)

Alex, I'm in


----------



## Elfen (Nov 25, 2009)

Edit: Got it tx Frederick!


----------



## Hal (Nov 25, 2009)

i guess i am late :roll: 
i am the fourth


----------



## schatzus (Nov 25, 2009)

pm me...I have 4 left...


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 25, 2009)

Whot iz zet?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 25, 2009)

Hannes_F @ Wed Nov 25 said:


> Whot iz zet?



Here:

http://wave.google.com/help/wave/about.html

And I have *5* invitations left. PM me if you want on.


----------



## c0mp0ser (Nov 25, 2009)

Cool, alex is the man.

I'm on Google WAVE aleady: My name is: mpattimusic at googlewave.com

Add me!!!!!!!! I wanna play with this thing.

Mike


----------



## c0mp0ser (Nov 25, 2009)

I have 8 invites. Send me an email at mpatti at mac.com if you want in.

Mike


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 25, 2009)

Wow, this is cool, actually I wasn't aware that there are so many invites so quickly around. A VI Control community on Wave would be awesome. I mean nothing groundbreaking, but soon we could rule the planet :D

I still have some more invites left and it seems that those invites get refreshed kinda quickly. It would be just cool if the guys who already have invites post their names here, so we don't invite someone twice or so ..


Cheers,

Alex


PS: Mine is alex.pfeffer [at] googlewave [dot] com


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh, sorry I forgot to add one thing. You would need a Google Mail account, since those invites just work with those email adresses.

It may be the best to send those Addresses to me or someone else here who offered invites as a PM, so you won't get caught by spambots or so.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 25, 2009)

Maybe we need a list of emails that are attached to googlewave so we can start adding?

Here's mine:
sanctusangelis (at) googlewave (dot) com

Add me!


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 25, 2009)

Here's mine:
synergy543 (at) googlewave (dot) com


----------



## Dan Selby (Nov 26, 2009)

I'd love an invite, if anyone has any going spare - please drop me a pm if you do!


----------



## Stevie (Nov 26, 2009)

search for "VI-Control Wave" in the search bar.
I created a new wave


----------



## Waywyn (Nov 28, 2009)

Now we have two 

Frederick, Mike and me put of an official public one, but I didn't have time so far to post it. Just type "withublic vi-control" (without the "") in the search field above your Waves inbox.


----------



## Waywyn (Dec 14, 2009)

Btw, I still got some invites left ... just throw me a PM ... please remember that you need a gmail account to get accepted ...


----------



## sbkp (Dec 14, 2009)

stefan.podell [at] googlewave


----------



## Frederick Russ (Dec 17, 2009)

Okay - as of today I have 17 GoogleWave invites. Let me know if you are in need.


----------

